# Doak engine?



## Richard-Vanderpol (Oct 29, 2021)

hello,

does anyone have built the Doak engine before? interested in it. it looks beautiful and complicated. but it's rare. so I can't find much information on it.



Richard


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 29, 2021)

Richard-Vanderpol said:


> hello,
> 
> does anyone have built the Doak engine before? interested in it. it looks beautiful and complicated. but it's rare. so I can't find much information on it.
> 
> ...



Whoa!  Generally, I am not interested in IC engines but that one is REALLY cool and I might be interested in about 100 years, after I finish some of my other projects.  As for myself in the present, I am looking for more info on the Improved Greene Steam Engine.  It's difficult to find much.


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks like 90% of it could just be built like any other side shaft hit and miss engine using fabrication methods and cutting from solid, add the ignitor setup from something like the Cranfield and then it's just a case of getting the external features to look like the Doak


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Nov 5, 2021)

Greene Steam Engine? do you mean this? Green Steam Engine Home Page



Richard Hed said:


> Whoa!  Generally, I am not interested in IC engines but that one is REALLY cool and I might be interested in about 100 years, after I finish some of my other projects.  As for myself in the present, I am looking for more info on the Improved Greene Steam Engine.  It's difficult to find much.


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Nov 5, 2021)

Jasonb said:


> Looks like 90% of it could just be built like any other side shaft hit and miss engine using fabrication methods and cutting from solid, add the ignitor setup from something like the Cranfield and then it's just a case of getting the external features to look like the Doak


yea. i can't find more info about this engine. sad.


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 5, 2021)

Richard-Vanderpol said:


> Greene Steam Engine? do you mean this? Green Steam Engine Home Page


No, that is not it.  The Improved Greene is like a Corliss but with some differences in the valves.


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Nov 6, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> No, that is not it.  The Improved Greene is like a Corliss but with some differences in the valves.


ok. i will look it up


----------

